# will plastic plants harm my fish in my saltwater aquarium?



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Will having a few plastic plants in my 25 gallon salt water harm the fish on a short basis ?.. a month or so. some people say yes ,and some are telling me it's not harmful for only a couple months..does anyone have any advice?..thx[/u]


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

should be fine.


----------

